# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  روش محاسبه درصد بر اساس چند متغیر؟

## مهدی کرامتی

فرض کنید چند متغیر بشرح زیر داریم:

آبی=500
زرد=224
قرمز=60
بنفش=76
سبز=8

حالا میخواهیم کل این مقادیر را برحسب درصد نمایش دهیم، مثلا بگوییم از مقدار 100% ما، 45% آبی، 35% زرد و ... هستند. روش پیشنهادی شما چیست؟

در ضمن این روش نباید در تعداد متغیرها محدودیت داشته باشد، و در ضمن مجموع سهم درصد تمام متغیرها بر روی هم باید 100% بشود.

----------


## Kambiz

Vx
Px = 100 * --------------------
            V1 + V2 + ... + Vn
:?:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.
میشه یک مثال تو پاسکال برام بزنید؟

----------


## Kambiz

var
  Values        &#58; array&#91;1..NumOfValues&#93; of Integer;
  Percentages   &#58; array&#91;1..NumOfValues&#93; of Double;
  SumOfValues   &#58; Integer;
  I             &#58; Integer;
begin
  // Calculates sum of values
  SumOfValues &#58;= 0;
  for I &#58;= 1 to NumOfValues do
     SumOfValues &#58;= SumOfValues + Values&#91;I&#93;;

  // Calculates percentage of each value
  for I &#58;= 1 to NumOfValues do
    Percentages&#91;I&#93; &#58;= 100 * Values&#91;I&#93; / SumOfValues;
end;

----------

